# Oil Pressure Sensor wiring problem



## AtownD21 (Aug 2, 2013)

I recently acquired a '95 HB and I can't find the wire that plugs into the oil pressure sensor. The only wire that is remotely close is the yellow wire that powers the starter solenoid. I can't find any other single wires that have a spade connector around this part of the engine. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan has a tendency to put the oil pressure switch close to the oil filter, so that would be the place to look. I could be more specific, but you don't mention if you have the VG30E or KA24E engine.


----------



## AtownD21 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have the VQ30E. Am I correct in assuming the single yellow wire only connects to the starter solenoid? I have already removed the oil filter and starter in an effort to find more of the oil leaks. I purchased a new oil pressure sensor, but I can't find the wire that connects to the male spade connector.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would have a VG30E...not a VQ30E. VQ-series engines never came in Hardbodies and didn't show up in the pickups until 2005 (2001 for the Pathfinder). 

I'm showing the wire to the starter solenoid should be black w/ a purple stripe, and the wire to the oil pressure switch should be yellow w/ a blue stripe.


----------



## AtownD21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the correction! Still learning about these HB's. I will double-check the starter wiring harness and see if I can find those wires you indicated. When I removed the starter yesterday, the yellow w/a blue stripe was connected to the solenoid using a spade connector. I have a black w/pink stripe also attached to the solenoid that is mounted with a pigtail (for clutch interlock)? I will search around that area of the engine for the black w/purple stripe. Thanks again.


----------



## AtownD21 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am at work today and won't be home until tomorrow to investigate this further.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Black w/ pink (not black w/ purple) is the signal wire for the solenoid. The yellow with blue should be connected to the oil pressure switch.


----------



## AtownD21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you again. I am now onto replacing the timing belt, crank seal, water pump and cam seals.


----------



## FluxCapacitor (May 3, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> Black w/ pink (not black w/ purple) is the signal wire for the solenoid. The yellow with blue should be connected to the oil pressure switch.


So I'm trying to figure out where the other end of the Oil Pressure Sensor wire goes (blue/yellow). I have the VG30E and I've found the end located lower/left of the oil filter... but it's cut and can't figure out where it should go. Any suggestions?

thanks
Monica


----------

